# Champion 3500 Dual Fuel Problem



## Al Rodgers (11 mo ago)

I have a new Champion 3500 Duel Fuel but I’m not the original owner. Out of the box the engine is making a weird sound in eco mode with no load. It goes away in non-eco mode or with a load. It’s kind of like an intermittent pop. I’ve replace the carb with a new carb but the noise is still there. Since im not the original owner I can get it fixed under warranty. Any ideas what could be causing the pop sound in eco mode idle?


----------

